# SteelSeries 7G Professional Gaming Keyboard Introduced in USA



## malware (May 5, 2008)

The leading manufacturer of innovative professional gaming gear, SteelSeries, today announced the U.S. release of its new gaming keyboard, the SteelSeries 7G. The keyboard, designed with 18-karat gold-plated mechanical switches, sets new industry standards for advanced key combinations and Actions-Per-Minute (APM). This translates into quicker reaction times and stronger results.



 

 




The SteelSeries 7G keyboard sets a new industry standard for gaming keyboards by allowing users to perform at new levels with advanced key combinations. Utilizing a powerful PS/2 buffer-system created specifically for gaming, the SteelSeries 7G keyboard eliminates "anti-ghosting" by supporting as many simultaneous key press commands as there are keys on the keyboard. What this does, for example, is allow users in a first person shooter game to walk, crouch, aim, fire and check the scoreboard simultaneously. Traditional keyboards do not allow this much functionality all at once.

The keyboard was built specifically to offer gaming-grade response times as well as an unmatched durability with a switch lifetime of 50 million operations, which is 10 or more times the lifespan of a typical "membrane" keyboard which has a maximum of 1-5 million total keystrokes in a lifetime. 

"Professional gamers demand top quality equipment that provides durability and quicker response times," said Bruce Hawver, CEO of SteelSeries. "The time that we've invested into working with literally hundreds of gamers to design the SteelSeries 7G keyboard has resulted in a device that will truly change the way you play, limiting gamers only by their skill level - not their equipment." 

The SteelSeries 7G keyboard is equipped with audio ports for headphone-out and microphone-in and includes a two port USB hub. With both PS/2 and USB connectors, the keyboard features the compact SteelSeries Media Controls, an essential gaming element that allows the user quick access to volume, muting and other audio controls. 

Recognizing the importance of high-performance PC gaming equipment, professional Counter-Strike player, Franz "mouz/gore" Burghardt, said that, 

"SteelSeries creates top quality gaming gear that helps players perform at their best. The 7G has taken gaming keyboards to a whole new level by eliminating anti-ghosting and increasing the response time, which is so important for first-person shooter games. It's a tool I can rely on even on a professional level." 

Franz Burghardt and his teammates from mousesports recently won the ESL Masters championship at CeBIT in Germany, beating the best teams in the world and winning $50,000 USD.

The mechanical tactile system is ergonomically designed to ensure ease-of-use, and the no-click switches and iron-infused plastic make the SteelSeries 7G keyboard both comfortable and durable for professional or competitive gamers.

The new SteelSeries 7G keyboard, with an MSRP of $149.99 USD, is available for purchase at Dell.com, AlienWare.com, NewEgg.com, Amazon.com and on the SteelSeries Web site at http://www.SteelSeries.com.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## mab1376 (May 5, 2008)

for the money you should be getting some blinky leds or some shit.

i guess people who consider themselves "professional gamers" dont want any distractions from their game. 

personaly i'd like something a little more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## warup89 (May 5, 2008)

whats so gaming about it?.......just a lil bit of expensive metal? Meh...i already have gold on my CPU.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (May 5, 2008)

I'm all about angles over curves, and minimalism, but this keyboard doesn't do it for me.  It reminds me to much of the cheap Dell keyboards.


----------



## indybird (May 5, 2008)




----------



## twicksisted (May 5, 2008)

hmmmm thats a seriously shit keyboard!!!... damn its ugly... cant believe it actually... it kinda looks like what they would use if they were making a cheap durable keyboard to go along with this cheap ass PC's they send to 3rd world countries


----------



## Homeless (May 5, 2008)

mabye $30 most


----------



## AsRock (May 5, 2008)

LMAO 18-karat gold-plated mechanical switches.... I like old style keyboards my self and like that one.  BUT i have here a old Compaq Keyboard and it's built much better and most keyboards today.  And was only $5.  And each key is very solid as the steal plate behind the keys are very well supported.

$150 for that is daylight rip off.. $45 sounds good to me if it's built as good as the one i am using now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2008)

looks like a Ordinary Keyboard

Ideazon, Belkin, Saitek, Logitech, Wolfking, and even microsoft make very functional Keyboards and Keypads.


----------



## AsRock (May 5, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> looks like a Ordinary Keyboard
> 
> Ideazon, Belkin, Saitek, Logitech, Wolfking, and even microsoft make very functional Keyboards and Keypads.



Even though i have the Fang it's no were near the quality of my Compaq KB.  Was thinking of getting a Saitek KB but thought $55 or $5 made better.


----------



## Nicksterr (May 5, 2008)

I've had my Steelkeys 6G for over 6 months now and I wouldn't give this keyboard up for anything. I haven't tried the 7G, so can't comment on that, but the 6G is amazing - great tactile feedback, response time, and build quality. Here's a pic of mine (setup included):





edit: I got mine for free (sponsored gear) and I would probably never buy a $100+ kb.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 5, 2008)

indybird said:


>



i own that keyboard, its not to bad its small and does what i need it to (after i sanded off the dell logo)

btw i would much rather go for the logitec or saitec over this, seriously it is kinda ugly, and i also would perfer something a bit more astheticly pleasing, although i would pay maybe $20-30 for it but not $150, granted steelseries does make quality stuff not just worth that


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 5, 2008)

I would buy it for $50 shipped if it sold for that on newegg. Anymore than that would be rediculous.

Its called steel series and it uses gold.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 5, 2008)

eeeh am i missing something here...the is the most generic looking keyboard ive ever seen.


----------



## panchoman (May 5, 2008)

+1 to that jbunch 

theres nothing special about it besides the brand name..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 5, 2008)

Unless the keyboard was 100% steel, then I would not buy.  (o wait conductivity =...  nvm)


----------



## imperialreign (May 5, 2008)

I'll keep my MERC Stealth and continue to be immensly happy - hell, for the price of the 7G, I could buy two Stealths!


----------



## calvary1980 (May 5, 2008)

Nicksterr said:


> I've had my Steelkeys 6G for over 6 months now and I wouldn't give this keyboard up for anything. I haven't tried the 7G, so can't comment on that, but the 6G is amazing - great tactile feedback, response time, and build quality. Here's a pic of mine (setup included):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I also own the 6G and love it, SteelSeries products are all Pro. 

- Christine


----------



## Bull Dog (May 6, 2008)

Reguardless of it's price I'd never buy it because they went with the huge enter + tiny backspace and backslash keys.  I really poor compromise in my opinion.  Too easy to hit "\" instead of backspace.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 6, 2008)

I can't blame people being skeptical, at first glance SteelSeries products look very plain but it's the actual build quality that is more advanced than Logitech or Razer actually I would rate Razer higher than Logitech because the infamous G15 has the same tactile response and build quality as the other Logitech Keyboards the difference is in the Drivers, LCD (about 75% the cost), LED and Marketing. 

- Christine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 6, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I can't blame people being skeptical, at first glance SteelSeries products look very plain but it's the actual build quality that is more advanced than Logitech or Razer actually I would rate Razer higher than Logitech because the infamous G15 has the same tactile response and build quality as the other Logitech Keyboards the difference is in the Drivers, LCD (about 75% the cost), LED, Marketing.
> 
> - Christine



G15 is a huge rip-off but if somebody has enough money that it doesn't matter, or hungers for E-peen, why not?


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I can't blame people being skeptical, at first glance SteelSeries products look very plain but it's the actual build quality that is more advanced than Logitech or Razer actually I would rate Razer higher than Logitech because the infamous G15 has the same tactile response and build quality as the other Logitech Keyboards the difference is in the Drivers, LCD (about 75% the cost), LED and Marketing.
> 
> - Christine



It's not the looks that bother me IT'S THE PRICE.  And how they use gold plated make it sound better.


----------



## imperialreign (May 6, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I can't blame people being skeptical, at first glance SteelSeries products look very plain but it's the actual build quality that is more advanced than Logitech or Razer actually I would rate Razer higher than Logitech because the infamous G15 has the same tactile response and build quality as the other Logitech Keyboards the difference is in the Drivers, LCD (about 75% the cost), LED and Marketing.
> 
> - Christine



I agree with most companies having shite build quality - when I was shopping around for a gaming keyboard, TBH, I found everything subpar.  Logitech seemed a little too . . . "over the top"  the keys were quiet and didn't require too much pressure to use, but I can't stand that.  Especially since a lot of my keyboard use is all through "muscle memory" - I need to feel at least some resistance to the keys themself.

I was even disappointed with Razer's boards.  Ideazon even came across as cheap - except for their flagship MERC Stealth.  Although, I find the keys to be a bit noisy at times, the gaming keys on the left side of the board were what sold me.  It's very comfortable and natural, although takes some time to get used to.



IMO, I feel that every good or reputable company has one product that they don't skimp with, and that they go all out with design, testing, and even snagging rave reviews and advertisement.  People see that, and assume all other product from the same comapny are of the same quality, only missing certain features.  The flagship sells the company, so-to -speak.


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

kind of an ugly keyboard for the price and wtf is up with all these keyboards with the little backspaces? I can't count how many keyboards I looked through on newegg that I wanted and they had little backspaces

off topic for a bit...muffin man you like dark tranquillity? awesome ;D


----------



## das müffin mann (May 6, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> kind of an ugly keyboard for the price and wtf is up with all these keyboards with the little backspaces? I can't count how many keyboards I looked through on newegg that I wanted and they had little backspaces
> 
> off topic for a bit...muffin man you like dark tranquillity? awesome ;D



i also hate little backspaces, i dont really get the appeal of them, or the usefulness 

and i see your in WI to 
btw HELL YEAH I DO!  going to see them in 13 days...
also if you wanna talk about music further join this club 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54839


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

LOL I just did! wow haha

and yeah not too far from you  about 40 miles south


----------



## das müffin mann (May 6, 2008)

appleton? Milwaukee's to far


----------



## Ongaku (May 6, 2008)

lil further...Oshkosh  and I hate it so


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 7, 2008)

Saitek Eclipse user for 2 years here.. And still happy with it. I dont see the need for extra programmable buttons and the bloatware it comes with it.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2008)

my lycosa is good nuff for me and with the GF BB discount i paid $54 for it best investment EVER!!! likein it much more than my old gen 1 eclipse though it was  hell of a KB b4 cats dumped water on it


----------



## Haytch (May 7, 2008)

Ive had a good feel of the SteelSeries 7G Professional Gaming Keyboard, and my final thoughts are that its an uber SHIT keyboard.  Sure it has features that traditional $15au keyboards have, and it comes in the stylish black colour!  Ok, ok, it has multiple button responce, which is something most noncrappy keyboards have . . .

In the end, its simple.  If your a gamer, you dont pick the SteelSeries 7G Professional Gaming Keyboard.

On that note,  Ideazon's Merc Stealth Elite is by far the WORST keyboard created for the gamer . . . Like i mean,  who on Earth would consider putting the TAB button next to the ALT button except a non gamer!

I personally use Ideazon's Ultimate Gaming Keyboard with a modified keysets for the various games i play. I like the butterfly keyset, thats about it.

Recently i purchased a Logitech G15 Revision 1.0 from EB Games. ( Old stock on hand still ). They had a price tag of $180 on it.  I got them to call M.S.Y in Pascoe Vale which was selling a Revision 2 Keyboard for $89 and requested a price match 
The sole reason i purchased the G15 Revision 1.0 is because a friend of mine suffered a stroke and is unable to make use of the right hand side of his body. The search of an ergonomic and suitable keyboard begun and ended shortly after i found out the ideal keyboard was now obsolete.
We are both happy we found one in stock 

Razer make quality products. Everyone has their own style.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2008)

the one thing they need to get beyond is the 3 Key Limit, in games that is.


----------



## Haytch (May 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> the one thing they need to get beyond is the 3 Key Limit, in games that is.



Thats why i like the game known as  First Encounter Assault Recon.  Playing like a monkey is awesome.


----------

